# Real Account



## Animeace (Jan 22, 2014)

The official japanese website for kodansha's weekly shounen magazine has revealed a new manga series "REAL ACCOUNT" the series is written by author Okujo and illustrated by Watanabe Shinmaru.

Click for full size



Synopsis: "Real Account" is the largest SNS in the nation. Commonly called "ReaAcc", it serves as a stage for battles of the intellect. The story begins as the protagonist, who has few friends in real life, gets pulled into a death game where the followers of your account take collateral damage.

doesnt emit reiatsu


----------



## rajin (Aug 13, 2014)

*Ch.46

**Ch.46*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2014)

Series is transferring from Bessatsu Shonen Magazine to Weekly Shonen Magazine.


----------



## Katou (Sep 13, 2014)

Will pick this up when it goes around chapter 20


----------



## Rax (Jan 28, 2015)

Anything scanned?


----------



## Byrd (Jan 28, 2015)

Its a fun series... been following it for some weeks


----------



## rajin (Feb 5, 2015)

*Chapter 118
Chapter 118*​


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2015)

*Real Account II 21 Aka 31 Raw*

*Chapter 57*


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2015)

*Real Account II 24 aka 34 Raw*

*Chapter 81!*


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 3, 2015)

some big reveals in the newest chapter

Link removed


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

*cnet128 translation
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 19, 2015)

*2 double pages joined.

Real Account II 33 Raw*

*Chapter 27*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*2 Double page joined.
*

*Real Account II 34 Raw*

*74 scans*


----------



## rajin (Sep 10, 2015)

*sacrificed 6% her soul

sacrificed 6% her soul*


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 10, 2015)

so is anyone else reading this?

Also I have a feeling serial-killer-suicide-psycho's original thoughts about Yuuma are correct. Specifically his thought that Yuuma was very similar to himself. I have a feeling that Yuuma may be the most insane person in the series.


----------



## Kochiya Sanae (Sep 28, 2015)

~Greed~ said:


> so is anyone else reading this?
> 
> Also I have a feeling serial-killer-suicide-psycho's original thoughts about Yuuma are correct. Specifically his thought that Yuuma was very similar to himself. I have a feeling that Yuuma may be the most insane person in the series.



Started reeding it! I really liked it! But a bit confused. Did they restart the series? Or is it part of a new canon?


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2015)

*Real Account II 39 Raw*

*Mediafire Folder*


----------



## rajin (Oct 7, 2015)

*Real Account II 40 Raw*

*Shunsui couldn't do strike his opponent *


----------



## rajin (Oct 14, 2015)

*Real Account II 41 aka 51 Raw*


*here*


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 18, 2015)

I kinda miss the old brother. This one seems too perfect.


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2015)

*Real Account II 42 Raw*

*Chapter 58*


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2015)

*Real Account II 43 Raw*

*such as simply freezing his tentacles.*


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 2, 2015)

_casually intercepted a crossbow bolt mid-flight_

aaaand.....called it. Yuuma is fucking nuts.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 11, 2015)

~Greed~ said:


> Zero 23 is out
> 
> aaaand.....called it. Yuuma is fucking nuts.



Well it's not really shocking considering he was waaaaay too perfect. He had to have that one fatal flaw.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 16, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Well it's not really shocking considering he was waaaaay too perfect. He had to have that one fatal flaw.



Yea, he was too perfect. Though, my main reason for thinking he was nuts was because the guy who tries to get others to commit suicide said that they were similar to one another, or at least hinted at it. With that said, I'm liking where this is going. It's a nice change from the standard goody-two-shoes protagonist in most shonen manga.


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2015)

*Real Account II 47 Raw*

*Chapter 60*


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2015)

*Real Account II 49 *

*Chapter 185*


----------



## rajin (Jan 6, 2016)

*3 in one week!*


----------



## rajin (Jan 19, 2016)

*Chapter 159*


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2016)

*this*


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2016)

*seem like Pere was simply careless in the next chapter*


----------



## rajin (Feb 16, 2016)

*Chapter 205*


----------



## rajin (Mar 8, 2016)

*Chapter 208*


----------



## rajin (Mar 15, 2016)

*LQ Scan, but good translation!*


----------



## rajin (Apr 5, 2016)

*Chapter 212*


----------



## rajin (Apr 12, 2016)

*74 aka 64

New chapter!*


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2016)

Chapter 147


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2016)

Chapter 83


----------



## rajin (Jul 12, 2016)

*18 is out

18 is out

18 is out*


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2016)

Chapter 85


----------



## rajin (Sep 6, 2016)

*New chapter!

New chapter!*


----------



## rajin (Sep 14, 2016)

Chapter 27


----------



## rajin (Sep 27, 2016)

']

']


----------



## rajin (Oct 20, 2016)

*Jaimani's Box

Jaimani's Box*


----------



## rajin (Nov 2, 2016)

Chapter 7!


----------



## rajin (Nov 9, 2016)

']


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2016)

*330 by Sense

330 by Sense

330 by Sense*


----------



## rajin (Jan 11, 2017)

here

here

here


----------



## rajin (Feb 15, 2017)

Chapter 106


----------



## rajin (Feb 28, 2017)

Chapter 75


----------

